# Congress to FCC- Fix the retrans mess !



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

http://www.fiercecable.com/story/us-representatives-fcc-solve-retrans-issue-year-end/2011-05-26


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

No time tonight to read the article, but a question pops to mind.
Doesn't the FCC just come up with rules and procedures to facilitate the laws passed by... Congress?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The FCC _*is*_ currently looking in to retransmission issues to see what the can do under current laws. If they need to do more than the current laws then those representatives complaining will have to use the results of the FCC's process to guide them in changing the laws.

The thread title is misleading. The article title is "U.S. Representatives to FCC: Solve retrans issue by year-end" ... a pair of representatives. NOT Congress. This is two individuals asking the FCC to complete the process the FCC is already in to discuss and manage retransmission consent issues. A request from two people, not a request from Congress.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Just ban retransmission fees and prohibit stations from blocking retransmission. What is it called ..... "Must Carry"?

Make it a condition of their FCC license.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

And, make fast-food stores give away their products as well.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

It was just over a year ago we were discussing the passage of STELA. Good to see at least a couple reps recognize that more should have been done to protect the public interest.


----------

